
Cloudflare CEO: DDoS Attacks Will Now Be History - phr4ts
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/59dd5q/cloudflare-ceo-ddos-attacks-will-now-be-something-you-only-read-about-in-the-history-books
======
featherverse
Does anyone else notice a pattern of behavior with this guy? First he takes it
upon himself to decide what websites get to exist, and now he says DDoS will
die forever because HIS service offers mitigation. In other words, EVERYONE is
going to join his network. Where he gets to decide who has internet access.

When you see people exhibit signs like this the best advice is often run away
as fast as you can.

------
phr4ts
Original title: Cloudflare CEO: DDoS Attacks Will Now Be ‘Something You Only
Read About In The History Books’

I suggest title be changed to: Clodflare to offer free unlimited
(unconditional?) DDoS protection

------
vectorEQ
never say never ;D it will end in tears!

